# Trouble using Norton and contact support and



## kkbosley (Aug 26, 2007)

I have Norton 360 installed on my computer
It says that my computer isnot secure because it needs to do a LiveUpdate, however when I try to do a live update it says that its already running in another process.
I have opened up my task manager and tried to shut eerything else down. I have restarted my computer and also uninstalled and reinstalled the product. 
When I try to contact the technical support all windows close.
I dont know what else to do. 
Im kinda stuck since my computer is currently vulnerable to viruses and such. 
Please help me !


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

here is norton's removal tool for "norton 360 ".

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/norton360.nsf/0/21657dc9681feeda6525723000828760?OpenDocument


----------



## kkbosley (Aug 26, 2007)

i dont need the Norton removal tool. Ive used it before and I know what it is
i contacted the support 3 weeks ago with no problem and we used the removal tool. 
now i am having a different problem --------> live update says its running in a different process when i try to update bc it says my computer is not protected
however now when i try to contact customer service all of my IE windows just close 
I DONT GET IT


----------



## pfurball (Aug 27, 2004)

Howdy kkbosley
Have you tried using a different browser to see if you can get through that way? I personally don't like Nortons as it is unpredictable, a resource hog and a general pain in the butt to use.
Regards Paula :S


----------



## Stillborns (Sep 10, 2007)

I guess basically I had to stop Live Update from running, uninstall just Live Update, not all of Norton 360 and then reinstall Live Update.

Charles_Martin: Hello
Naveen: I understand from your message that you have an issue with Live Update. Am I correct?
Charles_Martin: Yes
Charles_Martin: When I click on "Check for Updates", Live Update will say "Already running in a different process"
Charles_Martin: So it won't let me update
Naveen: Please let me know if you are contacting us for the first time? 
Charles_Martin: This is the first time that I recall
Naveen: May I know the Operating System installed in your system?
Charles_Martin: Windows XP
Naveen: The issue could occur, if the LiveUpdate is running already, that we are not aware. We have to end that first.
Naveen: In order to resolve the issue we need to set LiveUpdate
service to manual and then run LiveUpate. 
Charles_Martin: This just started happening after bought and downloaded Norton 360. This never happened with Norton before
Charles_Martin: ok
Naveen: Please follow the steps to resolve your issue:
Naveen: .Select one of the following depending on your operating system: For Windows XP: Click Start > Run. For Windows Vista: Click the Start button, and then click All Programs > Accessories
> Run.
Charles_Martin: ok
Naveen: In the Run dialog box, type the following text: services.msc
Naveen: Click OK. 
Naveen: In the Services dialog box, in the Name column, double-click LiveUpdate.
Naveen: To the right of Startup type, verify that Manual appears. If Startup type is not Manual, then in
the drop-down list click Manual, and then click OK.
Charles_Martin: It already said "Manual"
Naveen: Okay.
Naveen: Before proceeding, let us disable the Norton 360 protection option, that will allow us to end the already running LiveUpdate.
Naveen: For that please perform the steps below and let me know after you have done.
Naveen: 1.Start Norton 360 Program. 2.In the Norton 360 main window, in the upper-right corner, click Tasks & Settings. 3.In the Tasks & Settings window, on the right, click Change Advanced Settings. 4.In the Advanced Settings window, on the right, uncheck Norton 360 Protection. 5.Click on Apply and on Close. 6.Then close the Norton program
Charles_Martin: Done
Naveen: Fine. Now we will end the LiveUpdate that is running already. Please perform the steps as below.
Naveen: Please right click on the computer clock of the task bar(
lowerright corner of the desktop)
Naveen: Click Task Manager.
Naveen: On the Processes tab, click Show processes from all users
Naveen: .In the processes list, select the following processes one at a time, and then click End Task. ( You may not find all the below process, end the one that is listed there) LUCOMS~1.EXE LuCallbackProxy.exe AluSchedulerSvc.exe LUALL.EXE
Naveen: You may have to scroll through the list to find the
processes. Also, you may find many instances of the same process in list.
Naveen: Please select that and click on End process.
Charles_Martin: Done. LuCallbackProxy.exe and LUALL.EXE were not listed. The others were listed only once
Naveen: Now please close the Task Manager.
Naveen: Please run the LiveUpdate from the Norton program: 1 Start Norton 360. 2 Click Tasks & Settings. 3 Click Check for Updates.
Charles_Martin: I did that. It says "LIveUpdate could not complete. Error 5."
Naveen: Can i take control on your pc.
Charles_Martin: Yes, please do.
Naveen: I apologize for the inconvenience you are having with this issue.
Naveen: Due to some technical problem it is freezing.
Naveen: Please uninstall Live Update from the Add/Remove Programs.
Charles_Martin: OK
Naveen: Please follow the web link given below to reinstall Live update: ftp://ftp.symantec.com/public/english_us_canada/liveupdate/lusetup.exe
Charles_Martin: Ok, I followed the link and it says Live Update was successfully installed
Naveen: Okay.
Naveen: Now please run the Live Update.
Charles_Martin: Ok, it seems to have worked this time. A pop up window came up that says LiveUpdate needs to restart my PC in order to apply hte latest updates and is asking if I'd like to restart now
Naveen: Okay.
Naveen: Is there anything else I can help you with?
Charles_Martin: No.
Thank you very much for all of your hard work, Naveen.
Naveen: Before we end the session, I wish to inform that you will be receiving a customer survey form in the next 2-3 days through email, where you can rate my performance on this session. Please spend two minutes of your valuable time to fill out this form. This will help me in improving my performance and gear-up my customer support skills.
Charles_Martin: Ok, I will fill it out and give you an excellent rating. You were so much help!
Charles_Martin: Thanks!
Naveen: Thank you.
Naveen: Symantec values excellence in customer service. As part of our ongoing efforts to improve this service we encourage your feedback. You will receive a survey which will allow you to rate your experience. You can also reach my manager directly on the following email address: [email protected]. Please quote this Case ID in your email. 
Naveen: Thank you for contacting Symantec Live Technical Support. Have a great day!
Naveen: Analyst has closed chat and left the
room


----------

